# Annual Ceremonial Review Music



## ashymkiw (23 May 2006)

Since our cadet corps does not have a band sadly, I am downloading music for our Annual Ceremonial Review.

I need to know what pieces of music are played for the following events:

A. March on;
B. Arrival of the Reviewing Officer;
C. General Salute;
D. Inspection;
E. Marchpast;
F. Advance in Review Order; and
G. General Salute and Departure of the Reviewing Officer


----------



## p_imbeault (23 May 2006)

RCAC Anthem?


----------



## gt102 (23 May 2006)

ashymkiw said:
			
		

> Since our cadet corps does not have a band sadly, I am downloading music for our Annual Ceremonial Review.
> 
> I need to know what pieces of music are played for the following events:
> 
> ...



...assuming you have an affiliated unit...

One thing that you may want to try to 'aquire' a military band, depending where you are located in correspondance of your affiliated unit, make a request that you have their band playing. Our corps does it, and has for the past 3(?ish?) years now. But I suppose it does help that we do have our cadets joining their band.

Also, as per the music for your Annual Review, you would be best off asking an officer that has been there for a while, or once again, contact your affiliated unit, failing that, try researching it online! I'm saying this because there is often variations between different corps/elements.

An example, 'my' corps, as being highland has various highland songs that may be played during different parts of the Annual Review.


----------



## yoman (23 May 2006)

You could also ask an other cadet corps or squadron to "lend" you their band for your annual review. My unit is "lending" our flag party and band to an other squadron for their annual review (RO is MND   )


----------



## ashymkiw (23 May 2006)

It would be too short of notice to request my affiliated united (RM RANG) or sister cadet corps to play at our ACR. I am trying to find music online that I can burn to a CD to play at our ACR.


----------

